# Back Spasms



## Rox50 (Jul 12, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone gets back spasms with IBS...I'm overweight as well and it seems like just moving a certain way is causing these spasms daily and in bed as well. I am having left side pain which I seem to get when I'm having an IBS flare up. I don't want to go to the doctors if others get these symptoms. Thank you for any help


----------



## einafets (Jun 22, 2017)

I do, but I also have scoliosis. I'm not sure if the spasms are from scoliosis or IBS, but it seems possible that they are due to IBS.


----------

